# trx.15 Rustler Engine Upgrade.



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

Im thinking of getting a new engine to replaces my old .15. I dont want anything over .18. Im looking for a something that doesnt need much constant tuning. I want to tune it and not have to tune it everyday. Something I can set it and forget it!! lol. I heard that the O.S are good for that some guy on here said his has been going good for 3 months w/o tuning. Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

If you dont want' to tune it every day get an electric car. Thats just part of nitro. I have had several O.S. engines and they all worked Great. :thumbsup:


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

go the cheaper route and trade it in at your local hobbyshop for a 2.5, traxxas has that lifetime engine trade in thing !!


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

^^ thats what i was thinkin mabey even a 3.3!!


----------

